# prevent unwanted recordings



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

ok, thumbs down is great, but what exactly does it do? i keep getting the same shows in the suggestions folder, however, those that i don't care for, i would like to prevent their future recording. is there a way to do this now? i've gone so far as to remove the offending shows from the to do list, but eventually i see them appear again.


----------



## marathon851 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got that issue on my Series 2 DT as well. Have yet to figure out how to fix it. 

I also am currently experiencing an issue (and have been for a month or two) with shows showing up in the To-Do List that were never on the Suggestions list and I have no season pass for them. They show up in the To-Do list with just the regular single checkmark icon. I have no wishlists or guru guides or anything like that that would be recording these shows. No one else has access to my Tivo so I'm just confused as to how this crap is getting scheduled to record.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

dubluv said:


> ok, thumbs down is great, but what exactly does it do? i keep getting the same shows in the suggestions folder, however, those that i don't care for, i would like to prevent their future recording. is there a way to do this now? i've gone so far as to remove the offending shows from the to do list, but eventually i see them appear again.


How about not allowing ANY recording from suggestions? I just look at TiVo's suggestions and have auto-record turned off. Would this work for you?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Thumbs down is rating a program - and by association that genre, director, etc. If you thumb down a specific program then it will NEVER record as a Suggestion. If you find programs with thumbs down being recorded - then they match a season pass or wish list.


----------

